# GA16DE ECU and AFM SERIAL?



## FRANCO-NISMO (Jun 12, 2003)

Hello:

I want to know please what´s the GA16DE ECU Serial or number and the AFM too; because i bought a JDM GA16DE ECCS and that engine comes with a rare ECU code and a big AFM. , if you know something about that ECU or AFM i´ll appreciate too much.

The ECU have a label with green words and the CODE is *ZW* 23710 0M61 / BC4. the ECU plug is blue.

The AFM is black-plastic and big, have a orange label and serial # 22680 0M600 / A36-606 B70.

Also the ignition comes with 6 pins plug and other plug with 2 pins. Its rare because i saw another GA16 engines and those ignitions have external coils and 4 pins plug.


Please help me i need to know what version are those things to make the harness and start my engine.
Thanks....


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

FRANCO-NISMO said:


> Hello:
> 
> I want to know please what´s the GA16DE ECU Serial or number and the AFM too; because i bought a JDM GA16DE ECCS and that engine comes with a rare ECU code and a big AFM. , if you know something about that ECU or AFM i´ll appreciate too much.
> 
> ...


Didn't research the numbers, but it sounds like you have a typical B14 GA16DE. I have never seen or heard of a GA16DE with coil packs ( distributorless ignititon with no dizzy and 4 coils). I have a black plastic MAF with a reddish orange label, 6 wire distributor, etc in my ordianry USDM GA16DE B14. Now, SR20DET's sometimes have coilpacks, maybe you were thinking of those? Also, Nissan switched to distributors with internal coils around the same time they went to OBDII architecture in their ECU's ( 95 for B14's, similar time for KA24DE's in trucks and 240SX's), so you may be used to an earlier version of the GA engine series which may have had external coils.Also, Japnese versions of these engines may be similar to the US versions, but probably use different ECU's than we have due to different emissions regulations and slight variations in the engines ( JDM versions have a little more compression and no EGR valves). Just remember that if you have an earlier chassis, the computer and MAF likely won't interface with the factory wiring harness due to the significant changes made to the fuel injection and ignition hardware and software made in 1995. Now, the engine should bolt right in to a B13 if you swap over all the pertinent hardware from the old engine's management systems, but likely will not be plug and play if you do not.


----------

